# 600 LB Catfish - Must be a world record.



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I kid you not.
This is one monster catfish.

MONSTER CATFISH


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

If that is a 600 lb fish, those guys are a lot stronger than they look.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

That fish isn't 600 lbs. but they can grow to 600 lbs.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Seriously...you think that's a 600lb fish? 

Even he says that those fish CAN grow to 600.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Seriously...you think that's a 600lb fish?
> 
> Even he says that those fish CAN grow to 600.


Even Long Pole could comprehend that....:biggrin:


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol. 100 lbs maybe 150.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

moganman said:


> Lol. 100 lbs maybe 150.


x2 more like 90#-100#


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

They can grow to 600# and around 10-12' long


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

You would use that one for bait if you wanted to catch a 600lb catfish. That fish is not a 100lbs.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Well the ones I;ve ssen caught on RM he was using very small bait and small circle hook. Size of doughbait


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

He can't fish. I think his show is funny bc he is so awkward but get him up to the lake or on the coast and we would wear his arse out


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd love to catch a fish that size. I'd say 80 lb range.


----------

